
CIA Shows Proof of Chinese Intelligence Involvement with Huawei - bifrost
https://www.forbes.com/sites/zakdoffman/2019/04/20/cia-offers-proof-huawei-has-been-funded-by-chinas-military-and-intelligence/
======
acqq
It seems that the "proof" still really isn't, from the article:

"only the most senior U.K. officials _are believed to have seen_ the
intelligence, which the CIA awarded _a strong but not cast-iron classification
of certainty._ "

Note the weasel words.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Weasel_word](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Weasel_word)

------
msie
There's no proof in the article. Still allegations. Just show the proof
already!!!

------
bifrost
The TLDR here is that Chinese Intelligence agencies have backdoors into Huawei
products. This creates a security threat to all Huawei product users since the
backdoor could be exploited by third parties and also renders people in other
countries vulnerable to illegal surveillance by China.

~~~
foobarbazetc
That’s not what it says at all.

This is like saying the NSA has backdoors in Cisco/Junpier/Arista and no
country that isn’t the US should buy them. Then just fail to provide any
evidence.

